

Building the world's tallest lift - anu_gupta
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30930513

======
mey
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TauTona_Mine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TauTona_Mine)
wouldn't a deep mine like this have a longer lift system than 500m?

~~~
kazinator
Also, why can't the lift carry a motor and have a cog that meshes with a
toothed rail? Too much cabin noise, I suppose.

Though, the motor can be several floors above the cabin. Imagine we have, say,
a motorized "cog crawler", from which the elevator cabin hangs by 10 meters of
cable.

At the highest floors, the cable retracts for the final lift, or there is some
space for the crawler to tuck into.

